

The Problem of Dropping ACID - sunsiren
http://scn.sap.com/community/hana-in-memory/blog/2013/12/21/the-problem-of-dropping-acid-non-acid-pos-is-unsuitable-for-bitcoin-and-financial-transactions
Non-ACID PoS Is Unsuitable for Bitcoin and Financial Transactions
======
mtdewcmu
Processing financial transactions is the canonical example of when you need
ACID guarantees. Using a trendy NoSQL database there is ridiculous.

------
jjdro
Came for the link bait title, left disappointed.

